
Centenarian misidentified as 1 year old by govt identity tools - ncr100
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2020/feb/12/home-office-tells-man-101-his-parents-must-confirm-id
======
ncr100
Facial recognition double check disabled because it incorrectly determined he
was a youth, previously.

I suggest a lack of records in the UI about judgements which the software
made, worsen the error.

